# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Za ljubitelje životinja i života

## kate

Udruga Šapica u Zaprešiću ima puno predivnih psića koji tebaju udomljenje ili bar prijatelje, pogledajte ih i učinite nešto za njih (možete biti i sponzor za određenog psića)....

http://www.sapica.hr/index.php?optio...&Itemid=78〈=

----------


## zutaminuta

Nitko nije napisao baš ništa.  :Sad: 

Udruga je još aktivna.

----------


## tetamande

Moji unuci vole pase pa cu reci sinu. Hvala

----------

